
Is Time Running Out For CNET And Its 2,600 Employees? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/07/is-time-running-out-for-cnet/
======
iamelgringo
Why in the world does CNET need 2600 employees? Talk about Payroll bloat.

